# Scab around the neck area



## Tash (Mar 25, 2013)

So Benji has had this big scab-like-thing just under his ear/on his neck. I've taken him to the vets twice now about it and both times (the same vet) has said it's nothing to worry about and it'll fall off within a week. She said this the first time, a week and a half later.. it was exactly the same with no signs of falling off and I actually personally think it looked a bit worse so hence why I took him a second time.

She said the exact same thing but this time prescribed some tablets for him. 

I was annoyed when we first visited the vet because she hardly looked at it. She complained that he had so much fur around his neck/ears and that she couldn't see much. So I had to part the fur and show her and by this point, Benji was extremely irritated and gave a warning growl. She looked at me as much to say my dog was aggressive. (she's not our usual vet by the way, as our normal one was on holiday)

Anyway, I took a picture of it before going to see her again the second time, showed it to her and that's when she said 'yeah it'll just fall off, nothing to worry about' etc.

I practically had to force her to look at it again, still she complained that he had so much fur. I asked why doesn't she shave around the area to get a better look then? She disregarded my comment and that's when she prescribed the tablets.

It's now been 2 weeks on and no sign of improvement. I've attached the picture below for you guys to see and give me your judgements. It's fine if it's just a scab and that it'll fall off but I'm the biggest worry worm when it comes to Benji lol and so I just want to make sure. He's due his annual injection in Jan so if it hasn't come off by then, I'll make sure my normal vet looks at it.

It's literally stuck firmly on his skin with no signs of coming off any time soon. He does scratch around that area more so than usual so that could possibly be a sign of either irritation or that it's healing? Either way, it doesn't look very nice. 

http://i.imgur.com/3isgVbw.jpg


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tash said:


> So Benji has had this big scab-like-thing just under his ear/on his neck. I've taken him to the vets twice now about it and both times (the same vet) has said it's nothing to worry about and it'll fall off within a week. She said this the first time, a week and a half later.. it was exactly the same with no signs of falling off and I actually personally think it looked a bit worse so hence why I took him a second time.
> 
> She said the exact same thing but this time prescribed some tablets for him.
> 
> ...


It looks like you would expect after an injury to the area that bled then granulated but with all the hair its hard to see exactly what it is.
One possibility though as you have said he is he does scratch a lot around the area is that he is traumatising it regularly causing it to bleed, it starts to granulate and then he traumatises it again in which case continually traumatising it and bleeding in between it wont heal or get past the granulation/scab stage. Have you checked it when he has had a good scratch to see if it sets it off bleeding again?

Only other thoughts too if he is scratching it then dirt and bacteria on his nails wil be introduced and if there is any infection in it infected skin often doesn't heal properly. If there any heat in the area, or oozing inbetween.

I cant tell what side its on, he hasn't had any bloods taken from his neck prior to it happening or you noticing it has he. Sometimes if they take blood from the neck it can cause bleeding under the skin, and it can itch if they shave to close and if they wont leave it alone it can start a vicious cycle.

Just re-read and notice you say its on his neck under his ear so doesn't sound like where they would take blood that would be under the chin in the neck and where the collar sits so ignore that one.


----------

